# Furacão Beta (Atlântico 2005)



## Dan (27 Out 2005 às 14:20)

Tal como foi referido pelo Seringador no tópico Wilma, já aí está Beta, por enquanto ainda uma Tempestade Tropical. As previsões indicam que poderá atingir a intensidade de Furacão no dia 29, quando começar a atingir a Nicarágua.


----------



## Seringador (27 Out 2005 às 14:54)

Dan segundo o NHC pode desenvolver-se para um furacão, visto que a tempestade tropical Beta está estacionária e com as águas do Mar das Caraíbas é quase certo!   

Citando o NHC
TROPICAL DEPRESSION TWENTY-SIX WAS UPGRADED TO TROPICAL STORM 
BETA AT 27/0900 UTC. T.S. BETA IS CENTERED NEAR 11.4N 81.8W AT 
27/0900 UTC MOVING NW AT 4 KT. ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL 
PRESSURE IS 1005 MB. MAXIMUM SUSTAIN WIND SPEED IS 35 KT WITH 
GUSTS TO 45 KT. SEE LATEST NHC FORECAST/ADVISORY UNDER AWIPS/WMO HEADERS MIATCMAT1/WTNT21 KNHC AND THE PUBLIC ADVISORY UNDER AWIPS/WMO HEADERS MIATCPAT1/WTNT31 FOR MORE DETAILS. *WARM WATERS AND WEAK VERTICAL WIND SHEAR ARE PROVIDING A FAVORABLE ENVIRONMENT FOR BETA TO STRENGTHEN EVEN FURTHER. * SCATTERED MODERATE/ISOLATED STRONG CONVECTION IS FROM 10N-12.5N BETWEEN 80W AND THE COAST OF N COSTA RICA/S NICARAGUA. 

  Mas não é tudo....

De acordo com o NHC é possivel tb o desenvolvimento de uma Onda tropical  para uma depressão tropical sobre as Leewards islands

W ATLC TROPICAL WAVE APPROACHING THE LESSER ANTILLES IS ALONG 
60W S OF 18N WITH A 1008 MB LOW ALONG THE WAVE AXIS NEAR 
12N...MOVING W 10-15 KT. AN UPPER HIGH IS E OF THE WAVE 
ENHANCING THE SHOWERS/CONVECTION. *UPPER WINDS ARE BECOMING MORE 
FAVORABLE FOR TROPICAL DEVELOPMENT OF THIS WAVE AS IT MOVES INTO 
THE E CARIBBEAN.* SCATTERED MODERATE/STRONG CONVECTION IS WITHIN 
75 NM OF LINE FROM 11N57W 11N59W OVER THE WINDWARD ISLANDS TO 
14N62W. SCATTERED SHOWERS/ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS ARE MOVING OVER 
THE LEEWARD ISLANDS. 

Faz lembrar os famosos anos 30,40 e 50 em que se formavam sistemas ciclónicos nesta mesma área e durante o mês de Outubro, que por sua vez influenciaram tempestades na Europa durante o Outono/Inverno   
isto é bom sinal para um Inverno violento e áspro!


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2005 às 14:57)

Esperamos que sim, outro ano como o anterior é que não


----------



## Seringador (27 Out 2005 às 15:19)

tanto no fórum espanhol, como o inglês já mencionaram e relacionaram estas formações no mar das caraíbas com situações semalhantes nos anos 30 e 40 e em que posteriormente fomos assolados por várias tempestades potentissimas.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1933.gif
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1934.gif
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1935.gif
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1938.gif
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1939.gif
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1940.gif
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1941.gif
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1944.gif
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1946.gif
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1949.gif

Parece estar acontecer um padrão semelhante..


----------



## Seringador (27 Out 2005 às 16:56)

Bem será melhor mudar o titulo para o plural...

tenho receio que a Beta seja como o Mitch em 1998 e a depressão tropical Gamma pode estar na forja.   :cry: 


http://hadar.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/trop_ge_wv_ls_0.html


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2005 às 20:32)

A Tempestade Trópical Beta está a intensificar-se, já apresenta ventos de 96 km/h e uma pressão de 997 mb.


----------



## Seringador (28 Out 2005 às 10:58)

esta época sem dúvida que será inesquecivel pelos bons e maus motivos...

Beta está menos organizada, mas eventualmente  a Gamma formar-se-á e irá aproveitar parte da energia da Beta.

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/DATA/RT/FLOAT/IR4/20.jpg


----------



## Antonio (28 Out 2005 às 15:21)

Estão muito perto da zona onde nasceu o Wilma, será que ainda se vão voltar de novo para Cancun?


----------



## Seringador (28 Out 2005 às 16:02)

Não penso que cheguem a N pq a circulação a N não favorece a estabilidade dos ventos nu nível superior, contudo parece que se está a preparar para passar a catg. 1 hoje à noite a ver vamos...
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/DATA/RT/float-ir4-loop.html


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2005 às 17:25)

Beta já atingiu a intensidade de furacão, por enquanto ainda só de categoria 1 (vento de 139 km/h e 979hPa de pressão no centro). É provável que evolua para categoria 2 amanhã.


----------



## Birlao (29 Out 2005 às 22:24)

Mas afinal quando é que acaba a época de furacões?


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2005 às 10:33)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> Mas afinal quando é que acaba a época de furacões?



A época de furacões no Atlântico Norte costuma acabar em Novembro, vamos ver este ano


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2005 às 10:34)

O Beta é já um furacão de categoria 3 com ventos de 185 km/h e uma pressão de 960mb. Nas próximas horas o centro do furacão irá atingir terra.


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2005 às 09:24)

Dan disse:
			
		

> A época de furacões no Atlântico Norte costuma acabar em Novembro, vamos ver este ano



Oficialmente a 1 Dez.mas, existem ferquentemente sistemas tropicas até Dezembro


----------

